# FREE Bottom Cracked Aquarium 48x18x31



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a free cracked aquarium about 115.95 gallon free to anyone who wants it. If not picked up by next week its going into the trash 
the measurements are 48x18x31


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

just hit up a glass shop and leave your broken piece in there, and get a new bottom cut and silicone it to the inside, if i was closer i would scoop it , its an easy fix, $25 or so , plus silicone , so for $30 you could have that tank up and running again, seems like such a waste to toss it....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

and its drilled... too good to toss.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this will find its way to a good home .Someone with a little time can easily fix this .I just don't have the time and also I'm recover from a 50gallon flood that this tank cause me


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey,

I pm'ed. Is it just the tank, or is there a stand/cover?

Thanks.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

gary that is a perfect tank for your tidal project it totally slipped my mind but this would work great for the dump tank


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

pm sent..............


----------



## Cichlidiot (Dec 14, 2010)

If it is still available, when i come to the mainland, to the auction on Nov.17,
I will take it off your hands


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

macframalama said:


> gary that is a perfect tank for your tidal project it totally slipped my mind but this would work great for the dump tank


Yeah,

Absolutely perfect dimensions.. I figure it'll 30ish gallons at low tide and 70ish at high. Perfect for 2-3 smallscale archers and some mudskippers (not that they need a lot of water).


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who inquired about the tank. I've had massive amounts of Pm MSG and emails to respond to. I have someone coming this afternoon for the tank . Ill keep you guys posted .

I also have a 180 gallon center overflow no leaks and a little bit of a scratch on the face of the glass . I think right side face from what i remebered . Must take the tank and half stand with it$125 to the first person who wants it


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

holy guacamole xmas has comith early lol... go get it gary lol


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

macframalama said:


> holy guacamole xmas has comith early lol... go get it gary lol


Bummer 

Also the 180 is too big.. All my remaining aquarium spots are 48". I imagine they don't make too many 180g 48" wide tanks.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i have a 170 tall its 4 x 3 tall x 2 but i think this one is a standard 6 foot stretch

man i would knock down a couple 4 footers to set up that guy lol


----------



## Ksmith (Nov 6, 2012)

Well just a quick thanks for letting me drive all the way to Vancouver today just to stand me up,with that said all is not a loss as Stanley Park is wonderful and my daughter enjoyed the time we spent together today,So thanks for that.cheers


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

How did it break?


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Ksmith said:


> Well just a quick thanks for letting me drive all the way to Vancouver today just to stand me up,with that said all is not a loss as Stanley Park is wonderful and my daughter enjoyed the time we spent together today,So thanks for that.cheers


Again , sorry for making you wait . Deal is half done  easy guy to deal with . I'll put together an awesome deal for you


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Gone to a great home , thanks everyone for viewing


----------

